# images tips



## space_dye (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi guys!
I just want to know how can i insert pics in a thread subject.
Is there any html codes or so?
I'm newbee to forum and i'd like to share somes pics of my gear with you.
Cya


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2005)

If you click on Settings, and then Your Gallery, you can upload images here.  You can also attach them to a post, click the Manage Attachments button at the bottom of the post box, and from there you can upload them from your computer.


----------

